# Long Fin Red Tetra



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys I have 2 long fin red tetra and one of them I notice a month or so back its back fin looks a little ragged I guess you would say and a couple days ago I notice the bottom fin looks the same way.it is acting ok just the back and bottom fins are a little ragged.the fins on the other one looks fine.thay do chase each other some times.i wander if the other one did it.i started doing a water change every couple days.any other ideas what else I should do.? all the other 13 fish fins are fine.i use a uv sanitzer in the tank hope it help.i had them about 8 months now and hate to lose one of them.thanks guys any help I welcome.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

rtmaston said:


> hey guys I have 2 long fin red tetra and one of them I notice a month or so back its back fin looks a little ragged I guess you would say and a couple days ago I notice the bottom fin looks the same way.it is acting ok just the back and bottom fins are a little ragged.the fins on the other one looks fine.thay do chase each other some times.i wander if the other one did it.i started doing a water change every couple days.any other ideas what else I should do.? all the other 13 fish fins are fine.i use a uv sanitzer in the tank hope it help.i had them about 8 months now and hate to lose one of them.thanks guys any help I welcome.


Maybe they're battling it out to get higher in the pecking order. What it was for me, though sometimes I swear they are mildly retarded. Lol.

They'll most likely survive. I'd add a topical to prevent secondary infections. Water changes are good, but I'd put melafix or w.e in too.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

your main issues is red fin tetras need at least five to be fully happily. the fins would not be torn so badly through fighting if there is more of them.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks guys.


----------

